# GNOME 2.6

## cnyx

Buenas, me he decidido a actualizar a gnome 2.6 (que esta masked) y se me han instalado bien unos 35 paquetes. esto quiere decir que me falta por instalar otros 20 o por ahi. o sea que ahora tengo medio gnome2.4 mezclado con gnom2.6 donde han desaparecido los iconos, el nautilus no tiene barra de navegacion y mas errores que tengo por ahi.

el problema es que la instalacion a petado al llegar a gst-plugins y da este error:

```

ule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lxml2 -lpthread -lz -lm -lglib-2.0 -lgstinterfaces-0.8   -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgstvolume -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libgstvolume.ver -o .libs/libgstvolume

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgstinterfaces-0.8

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libgstvolume.la' with the above command before installing it

make[3]: *** [install-pluginLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-0.8.0/work/gst-plugins-0.8.0/gst/volume'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-0.8.0/work/gst-plugins-0.8.0/gst/volume'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gst-plugins-0.8.0/work/gst-plugins-0.8.0/gst'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 

!!! ERROR: media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.0 failed.

!!! Function einstall, Line 388, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

```

Si alguien supiera como solucionarlo me haria un gran favor ya que necesito acabar de instalar gnome2.6, no se si podre aguantar mucho tiempo mas con esta mezcla infructuosa que me da tantos problemas.

gracias por adelantado. un saludo.

----------

## Xavyiyiy

Informate mejor, nautilus no tiene barra de exploracion porque esta en modo "espacial", no es ningun fallo

----------

## Sparda

Hola, igual me equivoco (bastante posible) por que no tengo nada claro lo que dice el error, pero hay una linea 

```
error: relink `libgstvolume.la' with the above command before installing it
```

 que me hace pensar que se puede tratar de un error debido al tema este del prelinkado. Prueba a hacer prelink al archivo ese y a lo mejor cuela...

Aunque la verdad es que no confio mucho en esta solución. De todas formas por probar...

Suerte

----------

## cnyx

si, yo tambien lo habia pensado. y de hecho he hecho el prelink pero vuelvo a tener el mismo error. pero gracias por contestar.

alguna otra idea?

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

que es el modo espacial?? puedo cambiarlo al tradicional? lo digo porque cada vez que abro una nueva carpeta me la abre en una nueva ventana en vez de en la misma.

Si alguien sabe algo del error o se le ocurre lo que sea lo agradecere.

gracias, un saludo.

----------

## trompa

vete a Aplicaciones -> Herramientas del sistema -> Editor de configuración.

Activa la clave /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser

----------

## Xavyiyiy

Acabo de emergerlo pero los numeros me salen con la tipografía braile, y quema un monton ...xDDD

Tambien sale en braile el caracter de las contraseñas no sale esto: ****   sale así como puntitos.. :Sad: 

----------

## cnyx

no te han dado problemas los gst-plugins al instalarlo?

gracias trompa por la info.

Corregidme si me equivoco pero me da la sensacion de que el nautilus es muuuuuucho mas ligero, pero mucho mucho jejeje.

un saludo.

----------

## cnyx

Que se gana con el modo no tradicional del nautilus respecto al anterior???

----------

## Xavyiyiy

Ami no esque me haya gustado mucho el gnome nuevo la verdad  :Sad:  me esperaba algo mas "sofisticado", sí me faltan 11 paquetes, me da error de compilacion pero vamos la base la tengo instalada, lo que menos me gusta esque me sale en braile  :Sad: 

----------

## Blashyrk

Saludos, es la primera vez que posteo en el foro aunque llevo ya visitandolo ocasionalmente bastante tiempo (Hace 6 meses que instalé por primera vez el Gentoo, y claro para buscar ayuda que mejor sitio...)

A mi me ocurre exactamente el mismo error que a cnyx y de eso hace ya casi 1 semana, donde más información he encontrado al respecto ha sido aqui, en estos foros en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150845&highlight=gstplugins pero todavia no se arregla, no se si por mi no muy alto nivel de inglés o por que no se ha dado con la tecla mágica.

Al principio tb me defraudó algo el nuevo Gnome, pero cada vez lo veo mejor. El aumento de velocidad del nautilus es interesante la verdad y bueno, el tema de "Espacial" pues creo que será acostumbrarse, aunque hecho de menos el modo clasicor...

----------

## cnyx

pero los gst-plugins son realmente necesario para gnome, o son solo para gstreamer??? porque si es eso desinstalo gstreamer y ya. Total nunca me ha funcionado...

----------

## Blashyrk

Yo quité del .ebuild del gnome 2.6 rc3 los gst-plugins, y volví a emerger el gnome. Siguió emergiendo sin problemas hasta que a falta de 3 o 4 paquetes por instalar volvió a intentar el gst-plugins, supongo que alguno que quedaba tendría como dependencia los gst-plugins, pero no se exactamente cual. 

Ya toy resignado y voy a esperar a que salga la 2.6 definitiva para volver a intentarlo a ver si hay más suerte entonces.

A mi por ahora el sistema me funciona perfectamente sin los gst-plugins, no se que será lo que hagan exactamente pero por ahora no he notado nada extraño.

Saludos...

----------

## sirjuanlu

hola

creo que me voy a cambiar de kde a gnome, pero kiero instalarme ya gnome 2.6. el caso es que cuando hago el emerge me pasa esto:

```

root@zape juanlu # emerge -p gnome-2.6_rc3

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in gnome-base/gnome-2.6_rc3 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (gnome-base/gnome-2.6_rc3) (try adding an '=')
```

y no se si es porque hay que tener gnome 2.4 instalado.

Muhcas gracias

----------

## trompa

Bueno, es que tendrias que ponerle solo emerge gnome.

Para ponerle una version especifica de un paquete, tienes que poner emerge =gnome-2.6_rc3, eso es lo que te dice, pero si tienes el ACCEPT_KEYWORDS y el packages.mask bien, no te hace flata, con hacer emerge gnome ya te pinstalaria el paquete mas nuevo.

----------

## cnyx

yo lo he hecho asi:

edito el archivo /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask quitando todas las dependencias de gnome de ese archivo.

me meto en /usr/portage/gnom-base/gnome

y hago ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome-2.6_rc3.ebuild

prubea a ver si te va.

----------

## lorca

tuve que editar /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask y comentar todo lo de gnome, pero:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv =gnome-2.6_rc3

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] gnome-extra/gnome-vfs-extras (from pkg gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.0)

[blocks B     ] gnome-extra/acme (from pkg gnome-base/control-center-2.5.4)

[blocks B     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice (from pkg x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.0)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.6.0 [2.4.0.1-r1]  321 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.5.2 [2.0.8]  913 kB 

............

.....

...

```

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =gnome-2.6_rc3

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the gnome-extra/gnome-vfs-extras package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

alguna idea?

----------

## cnyx

nada, simplemente como dice el mensaje tienes un conflicto entre paquetes. Lo que te pide es que hagas emerge con la opcion -p y apareceran en rojo los que bolquean con una "B". Lo unico que tienes que hacer es desinstalar los paquetes que bloquean y ya esta.

En este caso serian:

[blocks B     ] gnome-extra/gnome-vfs-extras (from pkg gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.0)

[blocks B     ] gnome-extra/acme (from pkg gnome-base/control-center-2.5.4)

[blocks B     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice (from pkg x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.0)

un saludo.

----------

## Blashyrk

Acabo de ver que está el Gnome 2.6 rc4, estoy compilando en estos mismos momentos a ver si se ha corregido el problemilla con el gstplugins. A ver si hay suerte...

[editado]Si, acaba de pasar la compilación e instalación el gst-plugins-0.8-r1  :Smile:  ahora está con algunos plugins en particular, esperemos que todo vaya bien

----------

## Overpeer

Alguien sabe, si a nautilux se le puede hacer para que no salga el nombre de cada icono de la barra de herrameintas (como en konqueror) ???, es decir, que debajo de la flecha hacia arriba no ponga UP, ni debajo del simbolo de recargar ponga Reload ni nada de eso.

Un saludo.

PD: En las preferencias del escritorio, en la configuracion de las brras de menu  :Razz: 

----------

## krawek

ya por fin esta en el portage = )

----------

